# Weekly Competition 2014-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 R U F2 U2 F' U
*2. *U' R F R' U F R2 U2
*3. *F R' U' R' U2 F U2 F' U
*4. *R2 U F' R U2 R' F2 U' R2
*5. *F U' F U2 F U R U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B D U B' L2 D' L2 F' L2 D'
*2. *B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L' U F D F U2 L' B F2
*3. *U D' L U F B L F2 U R2 B U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B'
*4. *F R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' F' L' F D' F' L U B'
*5. *L B R2 U L F' L B' R' F' B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' Uw2 F' Rw' R Fw Uw' F2 D U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 Rw2 Fw' D2 F2 D Uw2 U B' L D' B2 L F U2 R2 F' Uw' B2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' L Uw2 U Fw
*2. *B F2 D' Uw' L2 Rw' R Uw2 B' F' Rw' F' Rw' R' Uw' R' F' D2 Uw Fw' F2 L2 F R2 D Uw U2 Fw2 F' D U2 B Uw' U2 F' Uw2 B' L B' Fw2
*3. *Uw2 L U2 B F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B D2 U2 F' Rw Uw' R Uw' B2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw' R Uw' U' Rw' Uw2 B2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 D L' D R U2 B2 D F2
*4. *L F D' U' L' Fw' R Uw' L Rw' Fw' R' B Rw' Fw' L' R' B' F' U' L Fw2 L2 F' L U2 B' Rw2 F' U B D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 B F D Rw2 Fw
*5. *D' U B' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw L' D2 U B2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F' L Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 D' L2 B U' B Fw' F U' F2 U2 Fw F2 Uw' U Fw2 L Rw2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Rw2 Uw2 L D' Dw U2 F2 D2 Bw2 L U' L2 B F' Rw' U2 L Lw' Fw2 U Fw2 Lw Bw' F U2 B Bw Fw Dw2 U' L' Lw R' D2 Lw F' Dw' Rw2 Dw' L' R' Fw Uw2 Lw' R Fw2 D B2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 B' R2 D L Uw2 Bw' L' Rw'
*2. *B' Bw' Fw F' Rw' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw2 F' D' Uw' U2 B R' F2 D Uw2 Bw Fw D2 Uw' U' Bw' F2 R2 D2 U2 L B' D B Dw' F U' F' Dw Fw R2 B L2 Lw' Uw' R' Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 U2 Bw F2 Lw2 Uw' U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw'
*3. *Fw' Uw F2 L2 R2 B' Bw' D Fw' L2 R F2 D' Uw' U2 Lw2 R' Fw2 F L2 B' Bw' Fw' L2 Rw' F2 L Rw B R U2 R' D Dw' Uw Lw Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 R' B Fw L' U2 Bw2 L' U2 L' Lw' B2 R Fw Lw2 U F L' R Dw' U'
*4. *U L2 Dw R Fw R D2 Lw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R F2 D L R' B' Bw Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw L2 R2 Dw Rw D' Dw Uw' R2 U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw' R' Fw F D' U Rw Dw F Uw' L2 Uw2 L U L' Fw' U F2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2
*5. *Lw Bw Fw2 Lw' F' Dw U' Fw2 R Bw' L' Lw R' D Dw' Rw' Dw' L' Rw Dw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 U' R D' Fw' D L' Lw R' Bw Uw' F U' R2 Bw R2 D Dw' Bw' F2 Uw U' L2 Bw2 Fw D Uw U

*6x6x6*
*1. *L R B' 3U2 2F' D 2U L2 3U' L' F 2U L' 3R D' 2L 2R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 L2 B' D 3F2 2L2 D' 2D' L' 3U' U B' D' F 2R 2D2 2F 2D U2 2B 3F F 2L' D2 F D 2B 2F U2 F' R' 2F2 U2 2F U2 R 3F' U' L' U 2L2 3U B2 2F 2R2 3U2 2R' 2B' 3F' 3U2
*2. *3U L2 U2 F' 3R' 3F' 2F R B' 2B' 3F 2F' F2 U2 B 2F2 2D' 3U 3F F2 2U' F2 3U L2 2L2 B2 3F D 2R R F2 2L' D2 2B' 3R2 U2 L' B2 3F' F' D 2D2 R2 3F' 2D U 2B 3R2 2F 2D L2 2D' U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 2F' D2 2D2 U2 L' 2D2 B2 2B2 3U2 2F' 2R2 2D' B' U
*3. *D' R2 2F2 2D2 L 2L' 2R2 2B 3F 3R 3F2 U2 2L2 2F2 R2 2U 2B 2F 3R 2U2 2L' R 3F 2L' 2R2 2B' F2 L2 3R F2 U' B' 3U2 2B' 2D' 3U' 2R 3U2 3F U2 3R' D' 3U2 2F2 D B' D2 3R' 3F' 2D2 R 2B' F' D' 3U2 B F' 2L2 D' 3U' F 3U2 2U2 3R2 B2 3F2 2F2 R' B F
*4. *2B2 L B 3F2 2F' F 2U' 3F' F' 3U2 2L 2F2 U 2B2 F 2D' U2 L 2B 2D' 3U2 U 2R2 2U' 2L2 R 2U L2 2L' 2R' R 2B' 3R2 2B 2L' 2R2 3U 2F2 2L2 2U R2 3F 2U 2B 2L' 3U' B L 3F' D 2D 2U B' F' R D U' 2B 2U2 2B' 2F' F2 2D 3U2 U 2L 2U2 B2 3R 2U2
*5. *D' 3F R2 3U 2R' R D 2L R' B2 3F2 L R2 3U' 2F 3U2 U2 2F 2R' 2F2 F' 2L' 3U2 2U' R 3F2 2D 2F 3R 2R' R' U' B 2F2 F D B' D' 3U 2U' U2 L 2D B 2B' L' 2L2 U 2L' 3R' 3U 2L2 D2 U2 L 3R' 3F' 2L' 2F2 3R2 3F2 F2 U' R B' 2F D U 2F F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 3U' 2B2 U' 3L' 2R2 B 3L D' 2B' 3D' F2 3U' R2 D' 2D' 3U2 U2 R' 3U2 2B2 3B2 2F2 F' 3R' 3D' 2F2 D 2U R' 3D2 3R2 2B2 2U2 U 2F' 3R F' 2R 2F' 2D2 3U U2 2L R 3B' 2R 2D U2 L2 3B' L' 3D' B L 2L' B2 D' L' 3L2 2U B 2L 3R2 2B 3B 3L 2D' 2B 3D 2U2 B2 R B2 F' 3L 2B' 3D' 2U' 2B2 U2 2L D 3D' 2F2 3R' 2D B2 2L 2R' R F' 2D2 3U' L 3B 2D 2B2 U' B
*2. *3B2 L' 3F' 3U2 3R' 3U 2R 3F2 D2 3B2 3R' 2R2 3B2 F2 2L' B2 3B2 D2 3B' 2L2 3L B R 2D' 3F' 2R2 R 2D' B' 2B2 3R2 R' 3F' 2L 2B' 2L2 3R 2U' B' 3B 2D' U 2F2 L2 3L2 2D 3U' U B2 2F2 2R 3F 3L' 3F2 2F 3U B' 2R' R 3U' 2F F D' 2B F' L' 2B 2F2 F R2 2D 3B' 3R2 B' 3B2 L' 3L R' 3B2 F2 2D F2 2D U 2B F' 2D' 2R2 2F2 R' B F2 D2 3U2 2U' L' 2R' 2F 3D U'
*3. *2F F2 2D' 3D 3U2 L 2L2 3F' L R F' 3L' 2R B 3D 2L' U' B2 2U' F' L2 2B 2F2 R2 D 3D' 3L 2R U 2L' F' D2 2D 3U 2U2 3L2 B' 3B 3U 2F2 L 2F' 2L' 3U2 2U L' 3D' 3L' R2 3F' L 3D' U' 2F' 2U' 3R' R U' 3F 2R' 3U L' 3F2 2L2 B F D2 3R2 D L' R2 3B' 2U' 3R2 D2 U 3B2 R' U 3B D' 3D U' B2 2B D 3B 3U2 2F 3R' R B2 2B 3B' L2 3R' B D2 3R' 3B
*4. *3L2 2U' B 3F' 3U R' D' 2D2 3B 3R R 2F' D' 3D2 B R' B R' 2F U 3F 2F' D2 3U 2B' 3F2 2L2 D2 3U 2R' 2D2 3D' U2 L' 2D' 2B' 3B U' B 2U2 3B' 3F2 D' 2D2 U L2 2L' R2 2F2 F' 2L2 3L 3R R2 2D2 2U' R2 D2 L B R 2F' R' B' 2R2 R2 3B2 3L' 2U' 2F' 3R2 2R 3U' 3F2 3D2 2B2 2L 3L R 2D' 3U 3F' 3D2 2U 3R R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2L R' D 2B' 3F' F 3R' 2U L 3B' 2L
*5. *L' 3D2 L 2D' 3R' 2B 2D 2U' 3B 2D2 U 3F 2L 3D 3U2 L 2B D 3B2 D2 3D2 U' 2B' 2R' 2U R D 2D 3D 2U F' 2D' U 3R' 2U' 3L' 3R2 B' 3U 2B 3B 2U 2R2 B 3F' U2 2F2 F2 L' 2L 3B 2U2 3L2 D 3D2 B' 2F2 D' L 3L 3R' R' 2B2 2F' F 2D' B' 3F2 3D2 2U' U 3B2 3F2 F 3L 2B' F 2U2 2L' 3R F 3R2 2B2 F' 2L D2 2D' 3D' 2B' 2F2 R2 2U 3L D 2U 2F' 2L2 3L2 3F2 D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R U F' U F' U
*2. *F2 U' R U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2
*3. *R2 U R' U R2 F' R F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F' L' B2 D R' F2 U' F2 L2 B' F'
*2. *B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U B2 R2 B D L2 F' R D'
*3. *F' U F' R2 B U F R2 B' U2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' Rw2 U' R B' F Rw2 D Uw2 Fw2 D Fw Rw2 R2 Fw U2 L2 B2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw Fw2 U Rw2 R U2 Rw2 R' F' D2 U Rw D2 R'
*2. *L' Uw' R2 U2 R F Rw D Rw2 Fw D Uw R B' R' Fw2 F2 D' U L' R' D2 B D' Uw2 B' Rw' R Uw L F2 Uw' L R Fw Uw F Uw' Fw F2
*3. *U F D' Fw2 Rw2 U' F' Rw R B F Uw U F Uw2 L2 Uw Rw Fw F' Rw Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F R B Fw F2 D2 B2 Uw U2 Fw Uw2 B2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Rw2 Uw' L Lw' R U' R' D' U' F2 L' Lw Uw' R2 U' Fw Lw Bw Lw F' L2 Lw Bw2 D' Dw Lw U' R F Uw2 F Dw2 L Fw R Dw Lw' Rw' U Bw' L' Rw2 Fw D R2 U' R U2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' L' R D2 U' Lw' B' Uw
*2. *Dw' Rw R2 D2 B2 R' F L2 D U Rw' R2 B' Fw U' R2 Bw Fw Dw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R D' Dw2 L2 Rw R B2 Dw' Uw U' B Fw Dw B Lw2 D F' Uw' R' B L2 Lw' F2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Lw' F' Dw Lw' R2 D F Lw' Uw2 L2
*3. *Fw' U2 L' D Fw F' R2 B2 Dw Uw Lw2 Bw L Bw R' Bw2 U' Lw' U2 Lw2 R' D Lw Uw' F' R2 Fw2 D' L2 D Rw2 Bw F L' Lw' Bw Lw' R' U' Lw2 Rw' R Dw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Dw U Bw L2 Lw' B Lw' Dw2 Fw F Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 F 3R' 2D2 2F' 2L2 2U2 2R' F L 2L' 3R2 R2 2B 3U 3F2 3U U2 3R' 2F' 2D 2R 2B' L 2L2 3R2 2U' F' 2L2 B2 2F' 2U B2 L2 2D B 2F2 F L' B' D2 L' 2R2 D B2 F U B2 F 2L 2R 2B' L' 2D' B 2F2 F2 3U 2U U 3R 3U2 2R 3U2 3F 2R2 B' 3F 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F F L2 2R2 R 2D' 3D' 3B2 3U' B' D' 2U2 3B 3F' 2L' B 2U2 U2 3L' 3R 2R2 3D2 2F' 2R 3B' 3U2 3R' R' D2 2D' R' 3U' 2R2 B' R2 3U2 2B 3F2 2F' 3U2 B' 2B 2F2 F D' 3L 2R 2D2 3D2 2L R' F 3L2 2D 2B U' 3L R' 2F 2D2 2U2 B' 3F 2R2 2B 3F2 F2 3D 3U 2B2 3B2 R D' 3D' U F 2D2 R2 2B2 U2 2B2 3F2 D 3F 3D 2F D2 3D' 3U 3R 2F' 2D 3R' 2B 2F 2D 3U2 2U' B2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F2 L2 F2 R U2 L F2 R' D' L' D R' F' R' U' R2
*2. *U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L F L R D L2 F U' R D'
*3. *R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 B' L' F' D U' L' F' D' B' D
*4. *L2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B L R D R2 B' L R' F R'
*5. *L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L U L D2 L' U2 R' B' D2 R'
*6. *U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L' U L2 B' U2 B' L2 U R U
*7. *L2 F B2 R2 B' R' B' U F' U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2
*8. *L U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R2 U' R U F D R' F' U2 L' B2
*9. *L' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U R F2 D' L B' R B2
*10. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' B' R' D B' U2 B2 L D'
*11. *U' F' R L2 B' L' U F' D2 R F2 L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F R2 U2
*12. *U2 B' U' F' U' B' R D' B' R D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U2 R2
*13. *B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L' B' L2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 R B2
*14. *D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 L' F' R' F' R B' U' L2 D' U
*15. *U D2 B2 L U L' U2 B2 L' D' L2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2
*16. *B2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' B R2 D' B' R' D U F' U L
*17. *B U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F U L F D L B U R' F U
*18. *R U' D2 L U D' L F' R D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 R2
*19. *U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B U2 L B' D F2 L2 F U
*20. *D2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 U F' D R' F' R2 D2 F D U
*21. *D2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 R2 B' D' F U
*22. *U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B U' L' F2 D L D B2 D' F R
*23. *R U L2 F D' L2 U D2 B D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2
*24. *R2 D2 R2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U F U B2 U B D R B' U
*25. *L B' R U' R2 D2 R2 L' D' F L2 U2 F' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2
*26. *U' D L F2 B' R U2 F L D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2
*27. *F' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F2 R' D2 F R F' L' U' L2 U
*28. *R2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' F' L' R' B' L' D F' R D
*29. *R B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R U' L B' D F2 D2 R U2 R
*30. *D F R' B2 D' B' U' R2 D' R F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D
*31. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F D R' B' L U R2 D F' D
*32. *L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D L R B' R2 F2 R D2
*33. *R2 D R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F' U' L2 R' U2 L D2
*34. *F2 R L F' R F2 B' L' B U B2 U D2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 D' R2
*35. *F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D2 L D' L B' D' F R B
*36. *B2 L' D' B' D2 F' R' L2 U R U2 F2 B2 R D2 R2 L' D2 R D2
*37. *L2 U2 B' F2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 B L D F' L' R D B U F2 D
*38. *D' L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B D2 L' D R2 F' U' R B' R'
*39. *R2 F2 L' F D L' F U2 B' D' F D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2
*40. *L U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U R U L D' B D R' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U2 L' B2 D' L' F' L R' F2 D2 L'
*2. *F' R' U2 R2 L D' R' F B U' R U' L2 U L2 F2 U D L2 U2 F2
*3. *L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F R2 U2 R U L D L' F2 D'
*4. *D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 R F L' R' D R2 U' B D U2
*5. *D2 F L2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 B R U2 B D' L2 D U2 R D2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U L2 R2 U' R' B' L' D F' D' U' L F R2
*2. *U2 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 R2 B D2 B2 U B' D L2 B' L F' R U L
*3. *U2 B2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' L U R' B' U L2 B R2
*4. *L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R' D2 L F2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 R U' L' F' R F'
*5. *U L2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 D L2 U F R F2 L U' L' F2 U L2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D' F R' U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U
*2. *U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U R B2 D' L U' R D' F R2 D
*3. *B R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' B' R' B' L F D R B'
*4. *D2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L2 B F2 D R2 D F' L' U' R2 F L' U
*5. *U2 R F2 D' F2 B D F' L' F D2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D B F2 U' F' R F2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U F R2 U' F R'
*3. *U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U B L2 F2 R' F2 U R' D L2 R'
*4. *L2 U Rw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 F2 R' D B U' F' R' B' Rw2 U L2 Fw F2 Uw2 U2 R2 D' L R Uw U2 B2 D2 U' R2 F D U F' L Rw D2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F R F2 R U R' U'
*3. *L B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R D B2 F' U R D B U'
*4. *D B' Fw' Uw2 B F Uw Fw D' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw2 R U' B2 R' Fw2 R' D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D B' D2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw' Uw' R' D2 Uw' B' F' D'
*5. *Fw D L R' Dw' L2 B' Fw F D2 B Bw2 Fw2 F D2 L Uw Fw2 Dw Lw2 Rw' R2 D' U' Fw U' Rw' Bw Fw Rw Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 D Lw F Dw' Uw2 Bw' Rw' Bw' Fw2 F' D U' Rw2 Fw' F D2 B Lw Rw' D Uw Lw' R D2 R D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U L' B U' B R r'
*2. *R U' B L' B L' B l' r' b u'
*3. *U B' L' U L' B' U B' L l b u'
*4. *U' L U' R B' U' L' B l' r' b u'
*5. *L' R U B R B' U' L l r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 6)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, 3)
*4. *(0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' L U L' U L R L D' U'
*2. *D U' D R' L R' U' R U' D' U'
*3. *U' L' R L D' U R' L' U' D' U'
*4. *D U' R L' U' R' U' D' R' D' U'
*5. *D R L R' U D' U L' R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 21, 2014)

2x2 : 4.86, (2.60), (5.09), 4.74, 4.69 = 4.76
3x3 : 16.97, 14.84, (17.08), 13.02, (12.44) = 14.94
4x4 : (49.39), (57.93), 56.68, 55.45, 56.51 = 56.21
5x5 : (2:02.28), 1:48.83, (1:36.22), 1:47.17, 1:52.19 = 1:49.40
6x6 : 2:46.96, 2:49.13, (3:09.21), (2:41.42), 3:03.85 = 2:53.31
7x7 : (4:35.54), 4:18.23, 4:01.18, (4:00.56), 4:21.47 = 4:13.63
2x2 BLD : 46.34, 1:03.94, 39.53 = 39.53
3x3 BLD : 2:11.63, 2:25.34, DNF = 2:11.63
4x4 BLD : 13:29, DNS, DNS = 13:29
5x5 BLD : 26:42, DNS, DNS = 26:42
Multi BLD : 5/5 (35:54)
3x3 OH : 48.20, 42.57, (50.97), (40.54), 50.91 = 47.23
MTS : 52.36, 51.99, 49.88, (DNF), (45.84) = 51.41
2-4 relay : 1:17.78
2-5 relay : 3:23.20
Clock : (22.12), 18.74, (15.97), 17.13, 19.54 = 18.47
Megaminx : (1:41.34), 1:35.86, (1:28.10), 1:37.85, 1:32.32 = 1:35.34
Pyraminx : 7.01, (4.96), 4.99, 6.00, (7.20) = 6.00
Square-1 : (1:02.11), 52.37, 57.44, (48.56), 50.53 = 53.45
Skewb :9.70, 11.36, (11.46), 8.89, (7.27) = 9.98


----------



## notfeliks (Oct 21, 2014)

*2x2*: 7.71, 5.34, (4.63), 7.69, (11.06) = *6.91*
*3x3*: 17.41, 18.57, 18.15, (20.43), (16.32) = *18.04*
*OH*: (59.81), 33.33, 29.13, (28.25), 29.89 = *30.78*
*2BLD*: 46.51, DNF, DNF = *46.51*


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

*2x2* : (6.26), (3.30), 5.78, 5.20, 4.67 = *5.22*  PB
*3x3* :18.63, 19.46, 18.70, (23.08), 916.71) = *18.93*
*4x4*:1:20.40, 2:01.98, (1:18.01)[Beautiful Edge Pairing], 1:48.79, (2:02.10) = *1:43.72* LOL that inconsistency on 4x4 fp:
*3x3OH*: 1:12.82, 59.93, 49.41, 55.61, 1:03.11 = *59.55*  Sub 1 and 1st ever OH Average. LOL I used beginner's method for LL.(Sune and Anti Sune for OLL and A and U perm for PLL)


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 24, 2014)

2x2: 6.13, (6.87), 6.17, 5.56, 5.53 = *5.95* 
3x3: (21), 19.88, 20.33, 19.07, (17.75) =* 19.76 * so bad...
4x4: (1:25.77), 1:08.12, 1:17.33, (1:07.33), 1:19.29 =* 1:14.91*
5x5: 3:04.07, (3:11.71), 2:54.1, (2:13.4), 2:31.24 = *2:49.8 * This is why I need to warmup.
6x6: 5:09.34, (DNF), 5:36.7, 5:43.1, (4:34.66) = *5:29.71* Pb single by 30 seconds...
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* That's awkward..
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF * 
OH: 48.2, (47.04), 53.37, (DNF), 1:01.79 =* 54.45*
Match The Scramble: 1:56.14, 2:36.53, (DNF), 1:39.82, (1:28.99) =* 2:04.16*
FMC: = *46*


Spoiler: Solution



Cross - z' U' F' L D2 L' 
F2L 1 - B' R B R' 
F2L 2 - F' L U2 L' F 
F2L 3 - U F U F' B' U' B 
F2L 4 - L' U2 L U 
OLL - L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U' 
PLL - R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L' U' = 46


2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay =* 1:38.42*
2x2 + 3x3+ 4x4 + 5x5 Relay =* 4:16.96*
Pyraminx: 8.2, (12.64), 7.41, 10.12, (6.47) = *8.58*
Skewb: 26.66, 26.41, (30.07), (20.84), 22.48 =* 25.18*


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 24, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (12.11) 9.49 8.41 (8.30) 9.07 = *8.99*
*3X3X3:* 19.52 19.46 (22.18) 19.73 * (12.51*) = *19.57* // yeah baby, full step sub 13.. Reconstruction will follow *
*4X4X4:* 2:10.24, 1:57.92, (2:37.30), (1:45.89), 1:50.17 = *1:59.44*
*5X5X5:* 4:35.28 4:26.00 (6:26.13) (3:56.82) 4:18.30 = *4:26.53* // Jay! My first sub 4 single
*Pyraminx:* (17.04) 29.56 (32.39) 25.92 21.2 = *25.56*
*3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF =* DNF*
*Fewest moves*: *DNF*


Spoiler



Scramble : R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D B F2 U' F' R F2 R2

R2 D' R2 B // 2X2X2 (4)
R F R' D2 L // other 2X2X2 (9)
L F' L' F L F' L'// basic framework (16)
F' D' F' D F' R F2 R' F' // All but 5 corners (25)
No time enough left to find insertions (Optimal is 37 moves according insertion finder)



*


Spoiler:  Reconstruct of the sub 13



12.51 L B R2 U L F' L B' R' F' B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 L2

x2 y // inspection, yellow on U red on F
L' B L // part cross (3)
U R U' R' // preserve pair (7)
y U' L F2 L' // X-CROSS (12)
U' R U' R' U' L U' L' // F2L 2 (20)
U R' U2 R U' F' U F // F2L 3 (28)
U R' U' R // F2L 4 (32)
U2 f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' // OLL (44)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (59)

4.71 TPS!! What?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2014)

Multi BLD: 2/5 in 7:13.28


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 25, 2014)

Do I have to reconstruct? Idk how. Anyway here are my 3x3 times (I'm a noob I know)
8th place 16.67 Joseph Ryan (Ragecuber)
16.60, 20.34, 16.20, 17.20, 12.69 (lol X-cross)


----------



## Myachii (Oct 25, 2014)

2x2: (7.21), (3.20), 6.67, 4.50, 6.29 = 5.82
3x3: (21.43), 20.18, 19.85, 19.64, (19.18) = 19.89
4x4: 1:25.94, (1:28.84), (1:17.72), 1:26.26, 1:22.65 = 1:24.95
5x5: 2:35.08, 2:17.86, (2:12.76), 2:28.07, (2:43.93) = 2:27.00
6x6: 5:12:27, (5:10.73), (5:43.71), 5:18.63, 5:43.49 = 5:24.80
7x7: I'll do it later and edit the post
3x3 OH: 43.14, (54.48), 42.45, 41.43, (39.80) = 42.34 (I is happy )
2+3+4 Relay - 1:59.20

More to come (when I do them)


----------



## Puggins (Oct 28, 2014)

3x3: (22.68), (15.65), 20.98, 19.57, 18.79 = 19.78
4x4: 2:04.46, 2:12.03, (1:53.28), 1:57.63, (2:14.16) = 2:04.71
3x3 BLD: 2:51.28, 3:33.45, DNF = 2:51.28
Multi-Blind: 2/2 9:04.93

Didn't have much time this week to do any other events. I think I'll do an extra one in Week 44 to make up for it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2014)

Results: congrats to Iggy, bacyril and Cale!

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.59 Thekubare
 2.75 Iggy
 2.92 Przemek Kaleta
 3.25 G2013
 3.58 SolveThatCube
 3.64 EMI
 3.67 Tx789
 4.61 Cale S
 4.69 epride17
 4.76 bacyril
 4.88 Natecuber
 5.17 qaz
 5.19 CyanSandwich
 5.22 PJKCuber
 5.55 NZCuber
 5.82 Myachii
 5.87 Ragecuber
 5.93 Schmidt
 5.95 penguinz7
 6.91 notfeliks
 6.98 d4m1no
 7.75 BenjaminW
 8.39 LostGent
 8.99 MarcelP
 9.42 h2f
 18.58 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.74 Przemek Kaleta
 10.77 EMI
 10.95 Iggy
 11.81 qaz
 11.96 Natecuber
 12.18 Thekubare
 13.87 Aria97
 14.03 G2013
 14.94 bacyril
 15.78 Regimaster
 16.25 Tx789
 16.67 Ragecuber
 16.69 NZCuber
 17.86 daryl
 17.92 CyanSandwich
 18.04 notfeliks
 18.17 BenjaminW
 18.81 Cale S
 18.92 Kenneth Svendson
 19.57 MarcelP
 19.57 penguinz7
 19.78 Puggins
 19.89 Myachii
 20.49 PJKCuber
 20.60 d4m1no
 20.89 Schmidt
 21.66 h2f
 22.42 LostGent
 23.76 Perff
 26.87 Bubbagrub
 38.54 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 48.54 Iggy
 56.21 bacyril
 1:00.50 NZCuber
 1:08.36 BenjaminW
 1:12.93 Cale S
 1:14.91 penguinz7
 1:15.02 Tx789
 1:15.54 d4m1no
 1:21.95 Kenneth Svendson
 1:23.90 Schmidt
 1:24.95 Myachii
 1:35.40 CyanSandwich
 1:43.72 PJKCuber
 1:44.45 h2f
 1:46.99 LostGent
 1:59.44 MarcelP
 2:04.71 Puggins
 6:27.31 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:41.96 qaz
 1:49.40 bacyril
 1:53.36 Iggy
 2:04.97 Regimaster
 2:27.00 Myachii
 2:29.47 BenjaminW
 2:34.65 d4m1no
 2:49.47 Cale S
 2:49.77 penguinz7
 4:12.43 h2f
 4:16.46 Schmidt
 4:26.53 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:53.31 bacyril
 5:21.58 BenjaminW
 5:21.68 Cale S
 5:24.80 Myachii
 5:29.47 penguinz7
*7x7x7*(1)

 4:13.63 bacyril
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 19.21 Aria97
 22.98 Iggy
 27.04 qaz
 30.78 notfeliks
 30.99 NZCuber
 33.16 Tx789
 40.16 BenjaminW
 42.34 Myachii
 46.45 G2013
 47.23 bacyril
 53.11 Schmidt
 54.39 penguinz7
 56.22 Cale S
 56.66 CyanSandwich
 59.55 PJKCuber
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:12.06 Kenneth Svendson
 1:23.57 qaz
 1:37.06 Iggy
 3:37.79 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.86 EMI
 9.29 Iggy
 19.87 qaz
 21.51 CyanSandwich
 24.32 Cale S
 26.00 MatsBergsten
 39.53 bacyril
 43.81 G2013
 44.22 epride17
 46.51 notfeliks
 DNF penguinz7
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 37.26 Sessinator
 39.17 Iggy
 55.49 qaz
 58.78 Cale S
 1:01.07 CyanSandwich
 1:21.43 MatsBergsten
 1:44.73 EMI
 2:11.63 bacyril
 2:22.71 G2013
 2:51.28 Puggins
 3:00.40 h2f
 5:18.24 BenjaminW
 DNF MarcelP
 DNF penguinz7
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:49.92 Iggy
 3:53.30 Cale S
 5:43.06 MatsBergsten
 6:46.46 CyanSandwich
13:29.00 bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:59.90 MatsBergsten
26:42.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/12 (58:23)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (50:12)  okayama
8/9 (57:00)  EMI
5/5 (35:54)  bacyril
2/2 ( 9:04)  Puggins
13/25 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
2/5 ( 7:13)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 51.41 bacyril
 1:04.05 Iggy
 1:04.42 G2013
 2:04.16 penguinz7
 DNF Cale S
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:07.25 Iggy
 1:17.78 bacyril
 1:34.50 Cale S
 1:36.13 NZCuber
 1:36.49 Kenneth Svendson
 1:38.42 penguinz7
 1:47.78 BenjaminW
 1:48.02 CyanSandwich
 1:59.20 Myachii
 2:01.03 Schmidt
 2:23.41 h2f
 3:23.26 epride17
 3:34.12 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 3:01.12 Iggy
 3:23.20 bacyril
 4:02.69 BenjaminW
 4:16.96 penguinz7
 4:41.82 Cale S
 6:48.78 h2f
*Skewb*(13)

 5.47 Cale S
 6.47 Thekubare
 6.71 SolveThatCube
 6.74 qaz
 7.58 daryl
 9.24 Tx789
 9.83 CyanSandwich
 10.08 bacyril
 11.55 Iggy
 14.69 NZCuber
 18.65 BenjaminW
 21.85 LostGent
 25.18 penguinz7
*Clock*(6)

 7.33 Natecuber
 8.97 Perff
 9.20 Iggy
 14.36 EMI
 18.47 bacyril
 DNF qaz
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.08 Iggy
 6.00 bacyril
 6.75 SolveThatCube
 8.22 Regimaster
 8.52 penguinz7
 8.54 qaz
 9.73 Ragecuber
 9.95 Cale S
 10.63 CyanSandwich
 10.70 epride17
 11.92 NZCuber
 12.12 BenjaminW
 17.64 LostGent
 21.26 Bubbagrub
 25.50 MarcelP
 DNF Natecuber
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:16.17 Iggy
 1:35.34 bacyril
 1:39.76 NZCuber
 2:02.78 EMI
 2:37.06 Tx789
 2:37.55 Cale S
*Square-1*(8)

 18.70 EMI
 20.95 Iggy
 27.21 qaz
 43.75 Tx789
 44.88 Cale S
 53.45 bacyril
 58.99 CyanSandwich
 1:32.05 NZCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

29 guusrs
29 okayama
36 Cale S
36 Mike Hughey
37 CyanSandwich
38 G2013
46 penguinz7
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

262 Iggy
243 bacyril
214 Cale S
189 CyanSandwich
156 qaz
133 EMI
126 penguinz7
115 BenjaminW
112 MatsBergsten
109 NZCuber
101 G2013
100 Tx789
78 Myachii
70 Thekubare
60 Przemek Kaleta
59 Natecuber
56 Schmidt
55 MarcelP
55 Regimaster
52 SolveThatCube
49 notfeliks
49 Kenneth Svendson
48 h2f
47 Aria97
47 Ragecuber
45 d4m1no
41 PJKCuber
41 okayama
39 Puggins
39 epride17
31 daryl
30 LostGent
19 Sessinator
18 guusrs
16 Mike Hughey
13 Perff
10 Bubbagrub


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Won again


----------

